# Charities that will collect



## Huasito (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi

After a year in CDMX we are leaving and have a few boxes of clothes and books (mainly English and some Spanish) that we would like to donate to a charity.
We do not have a car so am looking for a charity (can also be a church) that would be willing to come and collect (collection address is Polanco).
Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Huasito said:


> Hi
> 
> After a year in CDMX we are leaving and have a few boxes of clothes and books (mainly English and some Spanish) that we would like to donate to a charity.
> We do not have a car so am looking for a charity (can also be a church) that would be willing to come and collect (collection address is Polanco).
> ...


DIF (Desarolla Integral de Familia) might take them. If they won't pick them up, you could pay someone a small amount to deliver them. Clothes can be put out on the sidewalk in a box and will disappear very quickly mostly to people who need them. Write "Gratis" on the box. The books can be given or sold to a used book store and the money donated if that is desired.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

As long as you're in a populated area, you'll find that just about anything at all useful labeled "gratis" and out on the sidewalk disappears in a flash.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

actually you do not have to have a label..


----------

